# Living in Porto/schools/housing



## cupcakequeen (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello all 

We are thinking of moving to Porto in the next few months. We have a 16 year old and would like to now if anyone has any experience of the British School or the French Lycee for the International Bacc. 

Also which areas are good for families ? Are there any British or French Expats ? Is there a local international club ? How do I find language classes to learn Portugese? 

Is there a best way to find a house with a garden ? We have a dog and dont want to be 8 floors up in an apartment . 

ANY advice is appreciated . 

Thank you 
CCQ


----------

